# Non-emergency Medical Care in Spain



## ProfessorOnTheRoad (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello all,

We're looking at renting a place in Valencia this winter, staying well within our 90-day Schengen limits, but now I'm (belatedly) wondering about medical care. Our US health insurance covers all "emergency" care. But since we've been living in the UK this fall, our two young kids have been nothing but sick. We normally live in California, and this is their first real weather change, plus a whole new country's germs (they're in school, our younger for the first time). So it's been strep throat, croup, ear infections, etc. etc. 

So. How hard is it to get ear-infection-level treatment in Spain, and how much will it cost us if we do it all out of pocket? I mean, like what does a doctor visit cost? How hard is it to get in? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Perhaps going to the Farmacia instead do the Dr might be the way to go.....


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I find private doctors to be relatively cheap to visit here. 50€ +/- the visit.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

ProfessorOnTheRoad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Our US health insurance covers all "emergency" care...
> So. How hard is it to get ear-infection-level treatment in Spain, and how much will it cost us if we do it all out of pocket? I mean, like what does a doctor visit cost? How hard is it to get in?
> ...


Have you looked into travel insurance? We buy travel insurance for medical coverage every time we take a trip out of the US (we have a four-year old). It may be worth it.

Also check your insurance policy to understand what it covers for "emergency" care. Some don't cover emergency evacuation if you need to transfer a sick family member home to get care.


----------



## ProfessorOnTheRoad (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Those details help. I think we might have to bite the bullet and go for the trip insurance, it looks like. How do the Farmacias work? Can you go right to one for something like antibiotics?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

For antibiotics I THINK you need a prescription BUT pharmacists here tend to be much more willing to dole out whatever you need than they ever were in the US.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> For antibiotics I THINK you need a prescription BUT pharmacists here tend to be much more willing to dole out whatever you need than they ever were in the US.


yes, they aren't _supposed to _sell antibiotics - I'm sure you saw the TV campaign - but many _will _


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

You can get a lot of meds from a Farmacia, I have obtained antibiotics for upset stomachs etc along with various other meds all from most helpful and knowledgable staff, it seems that most people to to the Farmacia for minor illnesses etc before they look up the Doc.


----------

